

Airtime - msray
http://airtime.com
Looks like Airtime is LIVE.  Check for yourself
======
rabidsnail
I don't care who you are. I don't care who your investors are. Tell me what
you _do_. "Social video" isn't a product.

------
klaut
This looks like to just want to create hype around something that is nothing
yet by carefully placing big names all over the place. too much focus on
"famous" investors and founders.

~~~
ma2rten
Looks like that to me too. On the other hand it is a smart move if you are a
famous founder and have those famous investors, regardless if your product is
any good or not.

------
csomar
They are asking for high credentials (<https://www.airtime.com/jobs/software-
engineer>) and not telling what you'll get in return or even where you'll
work.

------
nubela
This tells us nothing, why was this upvoted?

------
DanBC
Is this just chatroulette with logins?

~~~
wilfra
I read Sean Parker say awhile back that this is the 'cure for loneliness' and
somewhere else it was mentioned as chatroulette done "correctly"

------
doug1001
i just had a look at their homepage (in slick 3D). My initial reaction was--ok
these guy are attempting what Linden Lab was trying to do with Second Life-in-
the-enterprise (a project that LL eliminated about two years ago, but which
showed promise for a while as evidenced by IBM's sponsorship); in other words,
a virtual workplace rather video-conferencing (eg., gotomeeting.com). But then
reading the typically perceptive and relentlessly skeptical comments from the
HN community pretty quickly convinced me that my interpretation was a little
over-extended to say the least, but as a former Linden, probably inevitable.

------
nchuhoai
Color anyone?

------
kingnothing
They're asking for quite a few permissions on Facebook...

------
sauteedbiscuits
Looks like the same landing page that has been there for a while.. Anyone get
a screenshot?

------
monsterix
Nice way to tap human anxiety. Sean(s), the God of puppets :)

------
msray
screen cap on my twitter @mikerays

